# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  можно ли в осно сформировать усн доходы (не считает) в 1 с ОСНО

## user604

Есть база 1с бух учет. организация свма на усно. Есть ли какая примочка для формирования отчетности по усн -книга доходов и декларация (организация на доходах и кнопка в декларации заполнить отсутствует )

----------


## Fltr

> Есть база 1с бух учет. организация свма на усно. Есть ли какая примочка для формирования отчетности по усн -книга доходов и декларация (организация на доходах и кнопка в декларации заполнить отсутствует )


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/78364/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6ikj/maPQQ43ht

----------


## Mulex

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/78364/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6ikj/maPQQ43ht


Так это же КуДИР от 2008 года а сейчас все работают от 2012? Или без разницы? Налоговая за это по голове не настучит?

----------


## Mulex

Тоесть от 2002

----------


## Fltr

> Так это же КуДИР от 2008 года а сейчас все работают от 2012? Или без разницы? Налоговая за это по голове не настучит?


Раздел 1 книги с 2002 года не менялся, а титульный лист - разве это проблема?

----------

